# Promote to article



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Is this function available for members?

I see the "promote to article" button under posts, but if I attempt to promote, I don't have permissions.

A few weeks back I reported that I could promote to article, as I wasn't sure that members should be able to do this.

It's fine if members can't, but then the button should not be visible should it?

PS: it was Toby's post here:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...one-holes-for-everyone!&p=1369513#post1369513


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Just tried again, I wanted to promote this one of JL's

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...a-blues-band&p=1377634&viewfull=1#post1377634

No permissions still.


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

Pete, A quick test shows that I can not promote one of your posts. But it looks like I can promote one of my own.

I agree that the promote button should only be visible and click-able when the user has authorization.

Another way to do this would be to have a button that sends an instant message to the author of the post recommending they promote it to being a new thread.

Yes I can promote my own to being an unpublished article


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Is this function available for members?
> 
> I see the "promote to article" button under posts, but if I attempt to promote, I don't have permissions.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, it has taken so long for me to reply.

I fixed the permissions, and now SOTW members in good standing should be able to promote articles to be published on the "SOTW Portal". The actual publishing will be taken care by me and the forum administrators.

I published JL's Blues reply requested earlier.


----------



## Andy A1S (Jul 28, 2011)

What Pete Thomas pointed out still applies - I see a Promote to Article under ever post, by every member, but I just tried promoting the previous post, out of curiosity, and I get a notice saying I don't have the proper permissions.

I agree; it would be better if the link was hidden, except when we have the necessary permissions to use it - for most of us, that would just be on our own posts, presumably.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Was just talking about this "promote to article" issue with AndyA1S who wrote a nice fingering chart for the Yamaha Venova. He tried to promote to article and it didn't work for him.

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...-semi-keyless-C-soprano&p=3329961#post3329961
posts #122, 129 and 130


----------



## Andy A1S (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, soybean. 

Yes, I found this thread while trying to find the instructions for promoting a post to an article. If I find any, I'll let you know


----------

